# Videogame Symphonic Suite



## smtrejo (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi,

I'd like to know where can I find similar music to this one:

Video game version:





Symphonic Suite version:





I've found music like "Epic orchestra" on YouTube but that's what I'm looking for.

Another question: Is it the drum at the begining a "drum bass"?

Thanks in advance


----------

